# Leistungsfähigstes Handy mit Kunststoff-Display



## klappezuaffetot (20. März 2017)

*Leistungsfähigstes Handy mit Kunststoff-Display*

Moin moin,
mein Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini hat schlussendlich nunmehr den Geist aufgegeben. War ein treuer Begleiter, der auch Stürze aus dem ersten Stockwerk kratzerfrei überlebt hat und dementsprechend hab ich gemerkt, wie wichtig das für mich ist. Das 6monate alte Samsung Galaxy S6 eines Freundes ist unten schon vollkommen zerdeppert und das nach einem Sturz aus Körperhöhe, trotz Schutzfolie und Plastik-Sleeve.

Dementsprechend wollte ich wissen, ob es denn überhaupt ein leistungsfähiges Handy gibt, welches noch auf ein Kunststoffdisplay setzt. Also alles über 3GB Ram und Prozessor/GPU Kombo, die ein paar fordernde Spiele (aktuell "The Trail") flüssig abspielen würde. Habe mich durch Chinahandys.net gewuselt, aber immer und überall treff ich auf Glas und die Kunststoffhandys sind meist unterhalb der 90Euro Grenze liegende Krücken.

Wenn es sowas nicht gibt, was würde ihr mir als Upgrade vom S5 Mini empfehlen? Größe ist mir nicht wichtig, hauptsache Leistung und unterhalb der 200Euro Preis Marke. No-Name kann es ruhig sein, aber dann mit empfehlenswerten Erfahrungswerten.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Leistungsfähigstes Handy mit Kunststoff-Display*

Das S5mini hat das gleiche Displayglas wie das S6 das nennt sich GorillaGlas. Die meisten Smatphones nutzen es mittlerweile. Schau dir mal das moto g4(plus) an.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maqama (20. März 2017)

*AW: Leistungsfähigstes Handy mit Kunststoff-Display*

Wie schon erwähnt, nutzt auch das S5 Mini Gorrilla Glas, Version 3.

Die neuen Geräte haben dann eben die neuren Versionen von diesem.

Plastikdisplays wirst du so nicht mehr finden, außer du kaufst dir eine Nintendo Switch 
Im Allgemeinen verstehe ich nicht, wie manchen das Handy gefühlt täglich runter fällt.
Mir ist seit 6 Jahren das Gerät nicht einmal runtergefallen.

Zur Not nimm einfach so ein Hartglas als Displayschutz, das sollte auch bei Stürtzen helfen.

Bei dem Preisrahmen würde ich mich bei den Chinaphones umsehen.


----------



## klappezuaffetot (21. März 2017)

*AW: Leistungsfähigstes Handy mit Kunststoff-Display*

Na da habe ich mich aber mächtig in die Irre führen lassen. War felsenfest davon ausgegangen es sei Kunststoff. Danke für die Aufklärung, das hilft mir bei der Handysuche ungemein.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. März 2017)

*AW: Leistungsfähigstes Handy mit Kunststoff-Display*



klappezuaffetot schrieb:


> Wenn es sowas nicht gibt, was würde ihr mir als Upgrade vom S5 Mini empfehlen? Größe ist mir nicht wichtig, hauptsache Leistung und unterhalb der 200Euro Preis Marke. No-Name kann es ruhig sein, aber dann mit empfehlenswerten Erfahrungswerten.



Das Lenovo ZUK Z2 wäre nen Blick wert: Lenovo ZUK Z2 4G Smartphone-209.81 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## Erok (27. März 2017)

*AW: LeistungsfÃ¤higstes Handy mit Kunststoff-Display*

Guten Morgen 

Also wenn es auch etwas aus dem Outlet von Alternate sein darf, dann ganz klar für diese 128 Euro das LG G Flex 2 : LG H955 G Flex 2 16 GB, Handy silber, Android 5.0, Outlet

 Die zerkratzte Rückseite ersetzt Du einfach mit dem original Quick Circle Case für kleines Geld.

Android 6 gibts auch dafür, also alles bestens 

Greetz Erok


----------

